# Tasty Skeeter Pee



## Denny32 (Jul 23, 2010)

After lurking around this forum and reading how much folks enjoy Skeeter Pee I thought I would give it a go.
I made up a gallon of Cantaloupe Melon wine and used that slurry to get the Pee up and running. I followed the directions exactly and I am VERY pleased with the results. 
As I am running low on empty carboys, I racked the Skeeter Pee into a clean/sanitized primary, backsweetened, and re-racked into the clean/sanitized carboy. I drank the remainder Skeeter Pee (about two glasses) and although still a little cloudy, I could not be more happy with the results! I will let it settle out a few more weeks.
I am looking forward to serving this at our Labor Day party! I have no doubt it will be a big hit.
BTW, I can taste a hint of the Cantaloupe Mellon. I think it was an excellent choice for the slurry.
Thank you to all for the wealth of information posted about your Skeeter Pee experiences.
Dennis
Superior, WI


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 23, 2010)

Always good to see someone who enjoys a good pee!! LOL

Sounds great Deny, thats the wa you do it!

I prefer to make mine a lil stronger. Been starting at SG 1.100.

I only made one batch with a slurry and it worked fine. In fact the slurry I had I had stored in the refrigerator. When I went to use it, I warmed it up in a warm water bath before I pitched it.

But most of the batches I have made, I have been tossing in a couple cans of frozen concentrate for a lil flavor.

The last batch, I added a few tablespoons of fresh grated ginger. Worked real well.

Without the slurry, Pee, although tough, will get going by using a simple yeast starter.

Glad you like the Pee, we all do. Can't thank Lon enough for getting us all hooked on the stuff.

It works,its easy, its cheap, its versatile, and it sure is tasty!!


----------



## Julie (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I think the word on skeeter pee is getting out of hand, two grocery stores and they were both sold out of real lemon, I'm going to have to start buying by the case,


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 23, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well I think the word on skeeter pee is getting out of hand, two grocery stores and they were both sold out of real lemon, I'm going to have to start buying by the case,



Costco always seems to have it. They come in packs of 2-48 oz bottles. That and a 25 lb bag of sugar for under $15.00


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 23, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well I think the word on skeeter pee is getting out of hand, two grocery stores and they were both sold out of real lemon, I'm going to have to start buying by the case,



Julie don't forget GFS. I bought mine there and although I forget the price it wasn't much.


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 23, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I only made one batch with a slurry and it worked fine. In fact the slurry I had I had stored in the refrigerator. When I went to use it, I warmed it up in a warm water bath before I pitched it.
> 
> But most of the batches I have made, I have been tossing in a couple cans of frozen concentrate for a lil flavor.
> 
> ...




Sid, glad to hear this! I've been wanting to get some pee going, but don't have any slurry planned for a while and even then it would be from a dry grape kit, not from something like a sweet country wine that seems way more appropriate. 

So, if I'm getting you right, you're saying begin with a yeast starter and ADD
2 cans of concentrate.
What kind of concentrate? would welchs grape juice work? and if not using the slurry, what kind of yeast did you have luck with? I also like the idea of a bit higher starting s.g. sounds like it might give it a tad more bite.

Thanks. this means I could have some pee pretty soon if all goes well!


----------



## PPBart (Jul 23, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I only made one batch with a slurry...Without the slurry, Pee, although tough, will get going by using a simple yeast starter.




What yeast did you use? I'm trying to get a batch going now...


----------



## Wineau (Jul 23, 2010)

*Ec-1118*

I have used EC-1118 (Lalvin.) I do prepare a small yeast starter (as it says on the package.)


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2010)

Julie said:


> Well I think the word on skeeter pee is getting out of hand, two grocery stores and they were both sold out of real lemon, I'm going to have to start buying by the case,



Julie, so you're saying they were flushed out? (wow, I can't believe djrockinsteve didn't jump on that one)

Steve, I added two cans of cranberry/apple to my second batch. It came out pretty good.


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Wolfman!


----------



## Denny32 (Jul 23, 2010)

6AM this morning.....I asked my wife to try this wine. My wife is not a big wine fan and we have been attending wine tasting events in our area trying our best to find wines she enjoys. So far there are not too many wines she has really enjoyed. Most wines to her are just alright. 
So just before she headed off to the office I grabbed a wine glass of the Skeeter Pee and let her try some. Her comment, "A little tart, but pretty good".....next sip, "Wow this is good". She suggested a little sugar on the rim of the glass and a little ice. I made one up right away. She says, "I can foresee a few hangovers in the near future". 
WHOOO HOO


----------



## IQwine (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam's has a 2-48 oz pack for under $5.00 ...... check it out.

Perfect for a 5 gal batch


----------



## non-grapenut (Jul 23, 2010)

I only slightly back-sweeten mine and bottle it as Wine-cooler base. Fill a glass with ice, put in 2/3rds liquor and top with any fruit soda (regular or diet, depending on if you are watching your girly figure.) This gives it the fizz everyone's wanting or expecting, if they want to compare it to hard lemonade.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 24, 2010)

Use the 1118, or, chmpagne yeast or I have used the Red Star Premiere Cuvee all with great sucess.

Mix up the pee according to the recipe and replace some of the water required with the same amount of concentrate, undiluted, the flavor is up to you. I did one batch with pomegranate juice.

I usually make a starter in a 2 litre soda ottle. Rehydrate the yeast as normal. Pour it into the bottle and add about 1 cup of must and let it "grow" for an hour or 2. Add another cup of must, let it grow. When the bottle is full I just pour it into the pee. I have been liking all of my starters to "grow" for 24 hours or so.

There are some other thoughts on making a starter. A search in here will bring up some of the other methods.

But, as for me this is how I have always done it with the pee and it has worked everytime.

But follow the original recipe. There is a reason you dont add all the lemon juice in the begining, same as that it says to add more nutrient and energizer later. They say slurry works the best, but it is by no means necessary! A good starter will work just fine.

The only other thing I found important for the pee is it likes to be whipped everyday, not stirred, whip some air into it everyday..

I personally like it starting out at 1.100, but thats up to you.

On the last batch, I added tannin according to the package directions, I used the max it suggested and I was very happy with the results. It improved the mouth feel and took the bite out of the tartness. I dont like it backsweetened. The addition of Tannin of course is also up to you, but, as they say, "works for me".

Best of luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 24, 2010)

wyntheef said:


> Sid, glad to hear this! I've been wanting to get some pee going, but don't have any slurry planned for a while and even then it would be from a dry grape kit, not from something like a sweet country wine that seems way more appropriate.
> 
> So, if I'm getting you right, you're saying begin with a yeast starter and ADD
> 2 cans of concentrate.
> ...



Your dry wine kit will work fine . Even if it past the summer make it and save for next year ,IF YOU CAN hahahaha !!!!!!


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the help. goin to look for lemon juice today.


----------



## wyntheef (Jul 29, 2010)

This batch of skee-pee is going as well as I could have hoped for.
Pitched a 1118 yeast starter 24 hrs in. Threw in a couple cans of 
welchs grape conentrate, whipping daily. 
It's got a nice pink color going due to the grape juice, fermenting is 
healthy @ roughly 80 degrees, sg was 1.04ish when I added teh rest of the lemon juice and chems.
Looks like it will be ready for a carboy by tomw. The only thing that's off is that it's a lot closer to 6 gal. than 5 or 5.5. beginning sg was about 1.072 so it should be ok. 
I do have one general question though...since it is more like 6 gallons, I think I might put it in a 6 gal carboy. What would be appropriate to top it up with?
I don't want to use water.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 29, 2010)

Since its still fermenting why not add some more real lemon or another concentrate along with water. I made about 6.5 gallon so I knew I had enough to top the carboy.


----------

